# New Skeeter ZX20 Bay



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I took my new Skeeter out for it's first 2 hours on Wednesday. Very dry, smooth ride and 56 MPH. The Yam 150 4 Stroke is awsome. Very quite, I could even hear at WOT and I wear two hearing aids. So far, the only thing I don't like is when I whased the boat, water got in every hatch. It looks like I will need to re-engineer the hatch seals. Other than the hatch water tight integeraty, so far I love this boat.

The boats name is "Bait Bucket"


Mac


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Baitbucket

Just asking b/c i have overheard some people talking about new boats and they where saying the first like 10 hours you cant go over so many rpms. I have never owned a new boat before so i dont know. You said it the first two hours you was running 56 mph. Just asking for my info?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice boat.....congrats and WELCOME!

Not sure why most of the bay boats hatches won't keep out water, but they don't. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and get you some weather stripping for windows and doors. You can get it in white/brown or grey. Take some measurements to see how wide and how much you will need. It will cut your water intrusion down to nothing.

subsea - on a 4 stroke basically no break in. Break ins on 2 strokes were running double oil and coating the engine interiors. He will have to change his oil around the 10 hour point and then again at 100 hours. You may want to let the dealer do the first one...just to check everything out for you. 



GCB


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Yam Break in procedure is:

First Hour 2000 RPM (Very Boring hour)

Second Hour Vary RPM 2000 - 3000 with no more than 1 Min at WOT.

Three to 10 Hours any thing you want to do, but WOT no more than 5 min at a time.

I am now into my 3rd hour.


Mac


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on weather stripping. I thought thats what I would have to do. You would think Skeeter would have done that?????


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

SkeeterBaitBucket said:


> Thanks for the tip on weather stripping. I thought thats what I would have to do. You would think Skeeter would have done that?????


I had it on my lids from the factory and it still didn't hold. Basically I double backed it to make it tighter.

GCB


----------



## JCE (Nov 27, 2007)

Was that 56 mph per the GPS?


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

56 Was on the GPS.


Mac


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got through the first season on my ZX20 and really do like it, fast and dry ride. I'm looking to get a Bobs jackplate to help in the skinny water, 1 1/2 hour motoring out of a flat in Port Mansfield was a little much. The Yamaha 150 2 stroke will give about 55 with two men and tackle. I haven't had a problem with water intrusion except in the rod lockers which I wish didn't have carpet in them.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have any pics? I am looking hard at this particular boat, I like the low profile and the stearing responce. I rode in one at a bass tourney and that one was a 22ft but rode like a bass boat. Are you running trim tabs? Other than a jack plate would you change anything else?


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Just want to let yall know we have a 06' ZX20 Bay with a F115 Yamaha thats brand new and is priced pretty cheap!! Pm me if you have any questions about the boat!!


----------



## mrbacklash (Mar 21, 2006)

Does the water intrusion problem occur when under way or is it when the boat is hosed off? Also, what kind of water do you need to get on plane with a vmax 150?
Thanks


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't know about the Vmax hole shot. The water only comes in during wash down.. So far the ride has been very dry.


Mac


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 20 bay myself and love it. What pitch prop are you using? I have a 150 V MAX with a four blade prop and I am wanting to go to a three blade


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Why do you want a 3 blade, just curious. If I could change anything about the boat it would be more storage, and the rod lockers aren't very good for 7' rods


----------



## 20bay (Jan 20, 2008)

Speed and better fuel economy. I agree with your observations, as to storage and rod lockers!


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

20Bay I don't even know what pitch my prop is, I do know it is a 4 blade. More storage would be nice, but I would just buy more stuff and fill it up. My only problem so far is the water intrusion into the storage compartments when I wash the boat.

Mac


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Went an looked at one today. Sure is nice for a 20ft boat. If the stars align it may be with me by the end of next month.


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Duck44

Hope it works out, I love mine.


----------



## Mzeck (Jan 25, 2013)

*Skeeterzx20*

I am taking out my 2007 skeeter for the first time on Sunday. Could be windy at elephant Butte. How will the boat perform in medium chop? These lakes blow up fast. Thanks, mzeck


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Congrats and quite impressive numbers!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, this thread was started in Jan '08, woken up in Feb '09, and then woken from a very
deep slumber in Jan '13. Skeeter boats are just that sweet.


----------



## Mzeck (Jan 25, 2013)

*Skeeter*

How does your skeeter perform in medium chop?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Joining the skeeter brotherhood ! Congrats !!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Wow, this thread was started in Jan '08, woken up in Feb '09, and then woken from a very
> deep slumber in Jan '13. Skeeter boats are just that sweet.


That's funny. Never looked at the dates !


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sold*

I started this post in 2008. FYI I just sold this boat. Loved the boat but moving on to other activities. I would buy another Skeeter.

BaitBucket


----------

